# Ibanez RGA121 Prestige Desktop Wallpaper



## Wretched (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Took some more shots of my guitars yesterday and put this desktop wallpaper image together from one of the shots I took.

Hope you like it!







Download the full 1280x1024 resolution version here: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4140/4782342214_48b553f6b3_o.jpg


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 2, 2010)

send that to ibanez and lets hear their feedback xD


----------



## Wretched (Aug 5, 2010)

Hehe thanks for the comment, man.
I think I'd like to redo it with my new lighting equipment before sending them anything. Just got three light stands, umbrellas and shit. Been testing it doing some portraits, but want to start doing some product photography shortly.


----------



## m3ta1head (Aug 5, 2010)

Need higher res!


----------



## Wretched (Aug 6, 2010)

It's available at 1280 with no compression (other than jpeg's inherent compression). That's big enough.


----------



## m3ta1head (Aug 6, 2010)

Wretched said:


> It's available at 1280 with no compression (other than jpeg's inherent compression). That's big enough.



Big enough for who  My monitors are 1900x1200 and 2560x1600! Hell even my laptop is 1920x1080. It's 2010 man!


----------



## zindrome (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice
A little more fill light would be nice to try out too
Are you using strobes?
also 1280 is way too much of a tease


----------



## clouds (Aug 6, 2010)

m3ta1head said:


> Need higher res!



This.

I'm running a 1440x900 laptop atm. Very nice shot, however.


----------



## Wretched (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I make them for myself first and foremost... and little old me is still running 1280.

I particularly wanted the highlights across the top of this shot. I've now got three stands, umbrellas with a 580EXII and two 430EXII. A proper backdrop is coming also.

I'll be experimenting a lot more with product pics then.


----------



## m3ta1head (Aug 10, 2010)

Wretched said:


> Well, I make them for myself first and foremost... and little old me is still running 1280.
> 
> I particularly wanted the highlights across the top of this shot. I've now got three stands, umbrellas with a 580EXII and two 430EXII. A proper backdrop is coming also.
> 
> I'll be experimenting a lot more with product pics then.



Nice man. What are you shooting with? I just got a 450D myself and it has been quite an experience, I am a total DSLR noob though


----------



## Wretched (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm shooting with a 7D now. Used to use my old work's 450 and then my girlfriend's 450 but finally bought my own when I started working for myself.


----------



## thefool (Sep 29, 2010)

dude this is awesome i *just* got this guitar on monday. i love it so much the finish is amazing, as is this picture. if you could get some bigger sizes that would be aweomse its a little small on my mac pro. its an AMAZING picture though major props


----------



## Wretched (Sep 29, 2010)

You download the other one, too?

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4497985049_f1e6f78137_o.jpg


----------

